# New Betta Naming.



## NOUrTheComsat (Jun 12, 2012)

Got this new guy shipped from Thailand and decided to let the community decide! That I cant put a name on the little guy due to his color.

Choose a number between 0 and 50, then post along with a name.

Excuse the dreamy/hazy look, had to use my phone cam since my actual camera was destroyed in a final act of defiance against me. :|

Also would he be OHM or just HM?


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

me thinks hes not even hm, maybe larger than delta (super delta?)

25

Pineapple/mango! (u pick)


----------



## NOUrTheComsat (Jun 12, 2012)

In the pics he isn't really flaring. Not sure if that counts.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Well he has to flare for us to see...


----------



## NOUrTheComsat (Jun 12, 2012)

Here are more reliable pictures from the guy who sold him to me.
I'd take pictures myself but, as I said, the phone camera is rather poor.
And yes, that is him, minus the "blown-out" fins he had when he arrived.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Not sure about tail type but snapdragon springs to mind!

EDIT: from those pics I would say possibly only just a halfmoon but more likely a super delta, he's beautiful though!


----------



## NOUrTheComsat (Jun 12, 2012)

BeckyFish97 said:


> Not sure about tail type but snapdragon springs to mind!


Number?


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

candyfloss #7

I know its a boy, but only sparkly magickal unicorn type names keep coming to mind lol, he is a very pretty fish


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

sorry, number 17


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Rainbow. #35


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

12 Spectrum


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Candy #4 Colors look yummy :3


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Beautiful !!! Number 23 Moonbeam


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

he is a halfmoon double tail  beautiful fish!!


----------



## Aurie (Jun 22, 2012)

#9

For some reason since he's red white and blue I was thinking

"Patriot"


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

#11

Liam (pronounced lee-um)


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

He is a doubletail, possibly halfmoon. The ridiculously huge dorsal is a dead giveaway.  He's handsome. #2 Anigo Montoya.


----------



## chibir3dpanda (Feb 15, 2012)

#8
Landon or Riaan


----------



## ClassicCharm (Jan 17, 2010)

3. Orion ("Oh-Ryan", the constellation )


----------



## lyngirl (Jun 24, 2012)

*He IS big.*

Nicomedes #30

meaning "to ponder victory", he reminded me a little bit of the american flag and being so big he has a lot to be proud of.


----------



## tunkisCR (Jun 24, 2012)

#12 dimitri


----------



## Ramble (Mar 13, 2012)

#44 Woodstock. He's got that tie-dye t-shirt look...heh.


----------



## Kimberlyn (Jun 25, 2012)

NOUrTheComsat said:


> Got this new guy shipped from Thailand and decided to let the community decide! That I cant put a name on the little guy due to his color.
> 
> Choose a number between 0 and 50, then post along with a name.
> 
> ...


4 
I would name him Prism, since he is so many diff. colors, like you get with a prism


----------



## bettafishfinnatic (Mar 18, 2012)

super delta definatly #7 kerchak


----------



## bananasammy8 (Jun 28, 2012)

#26 Prince Charming


----------



## michbelle (Mar 16, 2012)

His fins remind me of a mohawk for some reason but his colors are nice and
melodic to me in a way. I know it sounds girly but... Looks like rock star soooo.

#20

Nirvana


----------



## 3l1zabeth (Jun 28, 2012)

*Fin rot*

in the pictures that you took, he looks like he has fin rot


----------



## Catfish Billy (Jun 27, 2012)

#33 Smarties


----------



## dorabaker (Jul 3, 2010)

#49 Berry
his colors look so...edible! like rainbow icecream...sorry


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Does he have a name yet? xD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

